# HPI elements - Unresponsive at home



## ggparker14 (Oct 17, 2012)

Can I please get other opinions on the number of elements in this HPI? Note reads: Unresponsive at home. Per patient, patient was drinking four loco, valium, and smoking "herb". Patient was found unresponsive by family. EMS reports patient was bradypneic, unresponsive to pain with pinpoint pupils, 2 mg Narcan given to awake patient. Patient currently awake, oriented x 3. Denies suicide/homicide ideation.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## kforrest (Oct 19, 2012)

I am going to have to go with 4. 

Location: Unresponsive at home
Context:  Per patient, patient was drinking four loco, valium, and smoking "herb
Severity: unresponsive to pain   ( I am on the fence about this one)
Modifying Factor: 2 mg Narcan given to awake patient.


----------



## Naveen Rachagolla (Oct 20, 2012)

*HPI Elements*

I agree with Severity, Context and Modifying factor, But iam not sure that we can use *Unresponsive at home* as location, Because Location is the Patient statement regarding the anatomical place , position, or site of the chief complaint. for example Ear pain, RUQ abdominal pain and cut at foot.

An the ROS is Constitutional -* Patient currently awake, oriented x 3*
Psychiatric -* Denies suicide/homicide ideation.*


----------



## rthames052006 (Oct 20, 2012)

Totally agreeing with Naveen. I only see 3 HPI element.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 20, 2012)

how about associated signs and symptoms = bradypneic  for the fourth?


----------



## Naveen Rachagolla (Oct 20, 2012)

mitchellde said:


> how about associated signs and symptoms = bradypneic  for the fourth?



Thank you Debra for bringing out that point.


----------

